# Ius Soli: 15 giugno 2017. Verrà approvato?



## admin (14 Giugno 2017)

Domani, 15 giugno 2017, arriverà in parlamento il DDL che rischia di cambiare e di stravolgere la nostra nazione. Quello sullo Ius Soli, ovvero la concessione della cittadinanza italiana ai figli di stranieri nati sul territorio italiano. PD e Sinistra Italiana spingono per l'approvazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani, 15 giugno 2017, arriverà in parlamento il DDL che rischia di cambiare e di stravolgere la nostra nazione. Quello sullo Ius Soli, ovvero la concessione della cittadinanza italiana ai figli di stranieri nati sul territorio italiano. PD e Sinistra Italiana spingono per l'approvazione.



Da Dopodomani balconi in arrivo con africane incinte..


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Giugno 2017)

Probabilmente saranno i fatti a smentirmi, ma l'orientamento europeo era piuttosto contrario a questo sistema di attribuzione della cittadinanza a seguito del caso Irlanda del Nord... Mi sembra difficile, quanto meno lo Ius Soli puro e semplice


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2017)

I numeri per approvarlo ce li hanno, spero nel caso ci sia un bel referendum abrogativo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani, 15 giugno 2017, arriverà in parlamento il DDL che rischia di cambiare e di stravolgere la nostra nazione. Quello sullo Ius Soli, ovvero la concessione della cittadinanza italiana ai figli di stranieri nati sul territorio italiano. PD e Sinistra Italiana spingono per l'approvazione.



Non scherziamo dai


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2017)

I danni di questi delinquenti del PD ce li porteremo appresso per 70 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani, 15 giugno 2017, arriverà in parlamento il DDL che rischia di cambiare e di stravolgere la nostra nazione. Quello sullo Ius Soli, ovvero la concessione della cittadinanza italiana ai figli di stranieri nati sul territorio italiano. PD e Sinistra Italiana spingono per l'approvazione.



Lo approvano con i voti di Alfano da quel che ho capito. La morte del paese, 15 giugno.


----------



## siioca (14 Giugno 2017)

L'unione Europea comanda, è questi viscidi zerbini della sinistra eseguono.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2017)

Speriamo che il Senato voti contrario.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Giugno 2017)

siioca ha scritto:


> L'unione Europea comanda, è questi viscidi zerbini della sinistra eseguono.



Ma cosa c'entra UE con sta legge?


----------



## juventino (14 Giugno 2017)

Mobilitarsi subito per raccogliere firme in modo da prepare il referendum abrogativo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Giugno 2017)

Per fortuna in Italia torno solo in vacanza, ormai.


----------



## Marilson (14 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani, 15 giugno 2017, arriverà in parlamento il DDL che rischia di cambiare e di stravolgere la nostra nazione. Quello sullo Ius Soli, ovvero la concessione della cittadinanza italiana ai figli di stranieri nati sul territorio italiano. PD e Sinistra Italiana spingono per l'approvazione.



abominio senza precedenti. La legge attuale va benissimo. Cittadinanza ai 18 anni con valutazione caso per caso


----------



## juventino (14 Giugno 2017)

Cioè noi dovremo subire questa porcheria per colpa di Alfano (perché alla fine sarà grazie ai suoi parlamentari che raggiungerà il numero di voti necessari)! Uno che alle prossime elezioni non arriverà manco al 2%.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani, 15 giugno 2017, arriverà in parlamento il DDL che rischia di cambiare e di stravolgere la nostra nazione. Quello sullo Ius Soli, ovvero la concessione della cittadinanza italiana ai figli di stranieri nati sul territorio italiano. PD e Sinistra Italiana spingono per l'approvazione.



Se passa è finita, cittadinanza a cani e porci.
Ci porteranno le donne gravide sui barconi.

Bisogna pregare che questo governo infame cada il prima possibile, ma quando guardo alle alternative...


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Giugno 2017)

E' uno schifo. E che nessuno parli di razzismo, per piacere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe una catastrofe.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Giugno 2017)

La lega nord ha proposto 8000 emendamenti, quindi o fanno un mega emendamento canguro o il testo ritorna in commissione
Se mettono la fiducia è finita, l'Italia è morta e il pd è il suo assassino, insieme a tutti i suoi elettori


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Giugno 2017)

Comunque il testo è stato emendato in commissione al senato, quindi in ogni caso anche se avverrà la catastrofica approvazione in senato si dovrà comunque tornare alla camera

Questo giusto per ricordare quanto è fondamentale avere una seconda camera, immaginate la sola camera dei deputati che fa le leggi in mano al pd, sarebbe la morte dell'Italia


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Comunque il testo è stato emendato in commissione al senato, quindi in ogni caso anche se avverrà la catastrofica approvazione in senato si dovrà comunque tornare alla camera
> 
> Questo giusto per ricordare quanto è fondamentale avere una seconda camera, immaginate la sola camera dei deputati che fa le leggi in mano al pd, sarebbe la morte dell'Italia


Ma infatti per questo volevano il cambiamento della costituzione, oltre che per fare il piacere alla finanza. Chi vuole modificare la costituzione, per me, è un fascista, ma per molti se lo fa uno di sinistra va bene.


----------



## Raryof (14 Giugno 2017)

Non s'ha da fare, l'Italia va difesa.
Non è questione di essere italiani perché nati qui (se non certifichi di avere origini italiane), ma è questione di attenersi alla legge attuale e quindi ti aspetti i tuoi 18 anni, mi parli italiano, puoi decidere di diventare italiano ufficialmente e se non ti sta bene puoi sempre lasciare il paese.


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2017)

*Beppe Grillo: "Il 5stelle si asterrà al senato".
*


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Beppe Grillo: "Il 5stelle si asterrà al senato".
> *


Ebbeh, cosa c'è da dire... Faranno il favore al PD, Alfano e compagnia. E chi li vota più.


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Beppe Grillo: "Il 5stelle si asterrà al senato".
> *



Scandalosi.


----------



## juventino (14 Giugno 2017)

Ripeto: cominciare subito ad organizzarsi per raccogliere le firme per il referendum abrogativo. La Costituzione ci consente ancora di usare quest'arma (l'ultima che ci resta).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ebbeh, cosa c'è da dire... Faranno il favore al PD, Alfano e compagnia. E chi li vota più.



L'astensione al senato equivale a voto contrario


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'astensione al senato equivale a voto contrario


Almeno questo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Almeno questo.



Per me non è un caso che si sia scelta l'astensione, così si ha la certezza che tutti i voti del m5s saranno contro. Così almeno non ci saranno speculazioni strane nel post voto. Si sa se il voto sarà segreto?


----------



## fabri47 (14 Giugno 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me non è un caso che si sia scelta l'astensione, così si ha la certezza che tutti i voti del m5s saranno contro. Si sa se il voto sarà segreto?


Beh pure alla Camera si sono astenuti, però hanno votato a favore qualche mese fa la legge sulla non espulsione di minori clandestini e recentemente in regione Liguria hanno votato contro la proposta della Lega (poi passata) di dare le case popolari solo a chi ha la residenza da 10 anni. Di certo non si può dire che siano contro l'immigrazione clandestina e non lo dico per astio, perchè per me sono tutti uguali lì in parlamento, ma per come si sono espressi quando si è votato per certe leggi sul tema immigrazione.

Sul voto segreto non so, penso di no a pelle.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh pure alla Camera si sono astenuti, però hanno votato a favore qualche mese fa la legge sulla non espulsione di minori clandestini e recentemente in regione Liguria hanno votato contro la proposta della Lega (poi passata) di dare le case popolari solo a chi ha la residenza da 10 anni. Di certo non si può dire che siano contro l'immigrazione clandestina e non lo dico per astio, perchè per me sono tutti uguali lì in parlamento, ma per come si sono espressi quando si è votato per certe leggi sul tema immigrazione.



Su questa cosa ahimè, mi sembrano molto delle banderuole, se l'opinione pubblica tira da una parte il m5s va da quella, se poi gira, il m5s va dall'altra.
E' qualcosa che urta, dovrebbero avere il coraggio di prendere posizione, invece cercano di tenere il piede in 2 scarpe per cercare di accontentare tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2017)

Il M5S ha come previsto dal loro statuto dichiarato che VOTERÀ CONTRO.

In barba a chi dice da mesi solo per denigrare il movimento che avrebbero votato a favore


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Beppe Grillo: "Il 5stelle si asterrà al senato".
> *



In senato le astensioni sono contate come voti contrari

Comunque i numeri sono risicatissimi, c'è da sperare che non mettano la fiducia altrimenti di mette male


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi ma l'astensione é come il voto contrario  .


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

Solo Casa Pound davanti al Parlamento a manifestare.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

La cosa gravissima è che nessuno parla dell'approvazione dello Ius Soli.

Questi delinquenti stanno facendo tutto di nascosto, alle spalle della gente che poi va pure a votarli...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> La cosa gravissima è che nessuno parla dell'approvazione dello Ius Soli.
> 
> Questi delinquenti stanno facendo tutto di nascosto, alle spalle della gente che poi va pure a votarli...



Sono andato sul sito di Repubblica e Corriere.. è pazzesco nemmeno un accenno. Nemmeno un articolo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono andato sul sito di Repubblica e Corriere.. è pazzesco nemmeno un accenno. Nemmeno un articolo.



In prima pagina sul corriere ci sta l'esame di terza media


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2017)

Repubblica e il Corriere sono LO SCHIFO.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2017)

Sulla prima pagina di Libero c'è scritto qualcosa sullo Ius Soli.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Giugno 2017)

Vi sono novità?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2017)

Ma figuratevi se ne parlano .. stanno ancora discutendo sul perché il M5S ha preso " solo " il 20 % alle ultime elezioni. 

DISTRARRE LA MASSA


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vi sono novità?



Per il momento è passata soltanto la _manovrina_. Adesso penso che inizieranno le discussioni su lo _Ius Soli_. Speriamo non mettano la fiducia.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2017)

C'è la bagarre. E mentre i grillini si sono messi in silenzio, la Lega li sta prendendo tutti a calci nel sedere e la Fedeli è in infermeria.

La Lega  . Eroi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

In infermeria perchè si sarà rovinata un ricciolo dei capelli, la capra ignorante.


----------



## admin (15 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è la bagarre. E mentre i grillini si sono messi in silenzio, la Lega li sta prendendo tutti a calci nel sedere e la Fedeli è in infermeria.
> 
> La Lega  . Eroi.



Ci vorrebbero quelli di Casa Pound lì dentro a prenderli a calci nel culo e a far volare sedie e tavoli.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2017)

Mitica lega, discussione rinviata a data da destinarsi, martedì i lavori riprenderanno ma non su quella legge criminale dello ius soli

E intanto gli emendamenti salgono da 8000 a 50000


----------



## juventino (15 Giugno 2017)

Quindi niente? Per il momento siamo salvi?


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Mitica lega, discussione rinviata a data da destinarsi, martedì i lavori riprenderanno ma non su quella legge criminale dello ius soli
> 
> E intanto gli emendamenti salgono da 8000 a 50000


Ho appena letto sul Fatto che il voto definitivo dovrebbe esserci a dopo i ballottaggi delle amministrative. C'è da dire che oggi la Lega ha dato un esempio di grande attaccamento ai loro ideali anti-immigrazione. E sticavoli che hanno preso a spintoni qualcuno, sta gente se ne frega degli italiani poveri e molti di questi non riescono a pagare le tasse arrivando perfino a suicidarsi. La bua della Fedeli non è niente al confronto.


----------



## fabri47 (15 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quindi niente? Per il momento siamo salvi?


Al momento si, grazie alla Lega.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Giugno 2017)

Ho letto che i porci avevano anticipato la discussione rispetto ad altre, per accelerare i tempi. 
Bene che sia finita in rissa e con qualcuno in infermeria, mi sembra il minimo, solo con le maniere forti si possono fermare queste porcate. Ora però toccherebbe ai cittadini farsi sentire...


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho appena letto sul Fatto che il voto definitivo dovrebbe esserci a dopo i ballottaggi delle amministrative. C'è da dire che oggi la Lega ha dato un esempio di grande attaccamento ai loro ideali anti-immigrazione. E sticavoli che hanno preso a spintoni qualcuno, sta gente se ne frega degli italiani poveri e molti di questi non riescono a pagare le tasse arrivando perfino a suicidarsi. La bua della Fedeli non è niente al confronto.



Il voto definitivo deve arrivare dopo il voto di molti emendamenti
Tanto per far capire, la vera manovra antidemocratica l'ha fatta il pd, quel testo è stato portato in aula senza aver ottenuto alcun voto in commissione, è una forzatura immonda per una legge criminale voluta da infami traditori

Gli emendamenti sono 50.000, ma non basta, c'é sempre il pericolo di un mega canguro con voto di fiducia

I numeri sono strettissimi, dipende tutto dal movimento di alfano


----------



## Pamparulez2 (16 Giugno 2017)

Grazie Lega. Stavolta gli va dato merito.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2017)

È finita, il pd ha praticamente confermato che metterà la fiducia

Saranno necessari ben 5 voto di fiducia, uno per ciascuno dei 4 articoli, e uno per la votazione finale

Salvini e Meloni stanno già iniziando a raccogliere firme


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È finita, il pd ha praticamente confermato che metterà la fiducia



Insultiamo Donnarumma che ha tradito una squadra di calcio, non so cosa dovremmo fare con questi che tradiscono l'Italia e il suo futuro.


----------



## juventino (16 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È finita, il pd ha praticamente confermato che metterà la fiducia
> 
> Saranno necessari ben 5 voto di fiducia, uno per ciascuno dei 4 articoli, e uno per la votazione finale
> 
> Salvini e Meloni stanno già iniziando a raccogliere firme



È proprio impossibile che non passi? Cioé Silvio si è comprato parlamentari per tenere in piedi i suoi governi per anni e adesso non può allungare qualche mazzetta a qualcuno di quelli di Alfano?


----------



## fabri47 (16 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È finita, il pd ha praticamente confermato che metterà la fiducia
> 
> Saranno necessari ben 5 voto di fiducia, uno per ciascuno dei 4 articoli, e uno per la votazione finale
> 
> Salvini e Meloni stanno già iniziando a raccogliere firme


E quindi? Quando passerà questa porcata?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È finita, il pd ha praticamente confermato che metterà la fiducia
> 
> Saranno necessari ben 5 voto di fiducia, uno per ciascuno dei 4 articoli, e uno per la votazione finale
> 
> Salvini e Meloni stanno già iniziando a raccogliere firme



Mamma mia che oscenità sto PD


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E quindi? Quando passerà questa porcata?



Entro fine luglio se forzano la mano ci sarà l'approvazione finale dalla camera, altrimenti se ne riparla a settembre


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Giugno 2017)

Oh, così... La tento, ma la legge l'avete letta? Sennò si fa come con Kalinic


----------



## vota DC (16 Giugno 2017)

Eh già vanno letti i parametri. Spesso i genitori con scarso reddito si vedono rubati i figli dai servizi sociali. Immaginatevi che manna per pretume e politici"solidali" avere bambini nati su barconi da donne con zero reddito che quindi essendo neocittadini diventano automaticamente loro!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2017)

Mi raccomando eh, tutti a votare PD e Renzi.


----------



## Therealsalva (16 Giugno 2017)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Eh già vanno letti i parametri. Spesso i genitori con scarso reddito si vedono rubati i figli dai servizi sociali. Immaginatevi che manna per pretume e politici"solidali" avere bambini nati su barconi da donne con zero reddito che quindi essendo neocittadini diventano automaticamente loro!



Ma non è Ius Soli semplice, è temperato... Nello specifico il provvedimento prevede che saranno cittadini italiani per nascita i figli, nati nel territorio della Repubblica, di genitori stranieri se almeno uno di loro ha un permesso di soggiorno Ue di lungo periodo e risulta residente legalmente in Italia da almeno 5 anni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Giugno 2017)

È talmente temperato che subito dopo l'approvazione avranno la cittadinanza 800.000 (ottocentomila) persone, e ogni anno la otterranno tramite la legge circa in 100.000

Aggiungeteci il fatto che il requisito del permesso di soggiorno UE di lungo periodo è fasullo, leggetevi le sentenze della corte di giustizia UE sui casi "Chen" e "zambrano"
La faccio breve: i bambini con lo ius soli ottengono la cittadinanza europea, e l'UE garantisce libera circolazione delle persone, ma a condizione che il cittadino UE stesso sia in grado di automantenersi. Qual'è l'inghippo? È che i bambini cittadini tramite ius soli ovviamente possono mantenersi solo grazie ai fondi dei genitori (immigrati, spesso clandestini), quindi la libertà di circolazione dei figli è garantita solo permettendo ai genitori di rimanere permanentemente nello stato membro.
Morale della favola? Se un bambino ottiene cittadinanza tramite lo ius soli, in automatico l'UE da il permesso di soggiorno illimitato allo straniero irregolare. Bello no?

Un metodo semplice e veloce di regolarizzare clandestini, fare figli dove c'è lo ius soli. Un po' quello che è avvenuto in Francia e Belgio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Un metodo semplice e veloce di regolarizzare clandestini, fare figli dove c'è lo ius soli. Un po' quello che è avvenuto in Francia e Belgio



Così poi nasceranno le Molenbeek in Italia. Nel giro di pochissimi anni.


----------



## Miro (17 Giugno 2017)

Appurato che la Lega voti contro a prescindere (secondo me manco hanno letto la proposta di legge da quanto sono capre), sono anche io contrario perchè per come è strutturata è la solita legge all'iitaliana piea di clausole, cavilli e cavilletti che contribuiranno ad appesantire la burocrazia, ed anche perchè francamente non vedo la necessità di cambiare la legge che c'è in vigore ora.
Al massimo bisognerebbe snellire l'iter per ottenerla, un mio amico ha fatto domanda 2 ANNI FA e ancora sta aspettando notizie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2017)

Sarebbe la pietra tombale su questo paese


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (18 Giugno 2017)

La cittadinanza per chi è nato e cresciuto qui è un'ovvietà. Non sarà questo che farà differenza sul numero di migranti che arriveranno qui
Oggi il diritto a diciott'anni per chi è nato qui è solo teorico. L'ho visto direttamente. Passano anni dopo prima di ottenere la cittadinanza
Mio figlio, dall'asilo al liceo (a Roma) ha sempre avuto un paio di compagni di classe figli di immigrati: erano italiani come lui, con la maglietta di Totti, ecc. Non riconoscerli come tali a quattordici-quindici anni, quello sì, serve a creare frustrazione e risentimento.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Giugno 2017)

Alfano il traditore della patria ha confermato il suo si al senato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Giugno 2017)

È un si di facciata, larga parte del suo partito è contraria, vedremo quando si voterà, bastano una decina di franchi tiratori e tutto salta


----------



## juventino (20 Giugno 2017)

Non resta che sperare nei franchi tiratori.


----------



## AntaniPioco (4 Luglio 2017)

Da domani inizia l'iter al senato, entro una settimana, massimo due, questa legge criminale sarà approvata

In 800.000 fin dal momento dell'approvazione avranno subito il diritto di voto, aggiungete pure 1/2 punti percentuali al pd e alle sinistre in generale


----------



## fabri47 (4 Luglio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da domani inizia l'iter al senato, entro una settimana, massimo due, questa legge criminale sarà approvata
> 
> In 800.000 fin dal momento dell'approvazione avranno subito il diritto di voto, aggiungete pure 1/2 punti percentuali al pd e alle sinistre in generale


C'è da sperare in un attentato della Lega. Magari sostenuta dal popolo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Luglio 2017)

Si può rinunciare alla cittadinanza?

Se passa sta porcheria io NON voglio più essere italiano.

Se passa brucio la scheda elettorale il giorno dopo


----------



## juventino (5 Luglio 2017)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da domani inizia l'iter al senato, entro una settimana, massimo due, questa legge criminale sarà approvata
> 
> In 800.000 fin dal momento dell'approvazione avranno subito il diritto di voto, aggiungete pure 1/2 punti percentuali al pd e alle sinistre in generale



Tocca sperare che la Lega utilizzi di nuovo le maniere forti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Luglio 2017)

Non ci saranno maniere forti, in caso di altra protesta "fisica" saranno espulsi e sospesi, così tanti saluti all'opposizione

Tra l'altro in questa questione verrà fuori tutto lo schifo che fa Grasso, con la riforma costituzionale diceva di non voler applicare la tagliola anti-emendamenti perché "non è il boia della costituzione"
Ora con lo ius soli ha già detto che la prima cosa che farà sarà spazzare via tutti gli emendamenti per avere il voto rapido

Ma si sa, alla sinistra gli italiani fanno così schifo che bisogna toglierli di mezzo il prima possibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Luglio 2017)

Lo Ius Soli viene ufficialmente rinviato.
Verrà discusso dopo l'estate.


----------

